How to tell which font is used in a PDF? - npratini
======
ezekg
Take a screenshot and run it through
[https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont](https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont).

------
ahazred8ta
One way is to copy a word from that part of the PDF document, and paste it
into Word or another rich text editor. Then click in the middle of the pasted
word. The editor's font display will show you the name of the font.

There is a Lin/Win/Mac font tool here
[http://www.foolabs.com/xpdf/download.html](http://www.foolabs.com/xpdf/download.html)

------
pinewurst
Many PDF viewers will list the fonts used. Acrobat at least used to do this.

------
auxym
pdffonts, part of poppler-utils, will dump a list of font names.

~~~
jamessb
Another, hackier, approach at the commandline is to use:

    
    
        strings file.pdf  | grep -i fontname
    

This will give a line like:

    
    
        <</StemV 120/FontName/ZXOBUP+MinionPro-BoldIt/FontStretch/Normal/FontFile3 426 0 R/FontWeight 700/Flags 98/Descent -360/FontBBox[-230 -360 1684 1032]/Ascent 1032/FontFamily(Minion Pro)/CapHeight 651/XHeight 454/Type/FontDescriptor/ItalicAngle -12/CharSet(/space/T/i/n/o/t/v)>>
    

Comapred to pdffont's

    
    
        ZXOBUP+MinionPro-BoldIt              Type 1C           WinAnsi          yes yes yes    364  0
    

Or you can use perl:

    
    
        strings file.pdf  | perl -ne 'print "$1\n" if (/FontName\/(.+?)\//)'
    

and get a list of font names alone, like:

    
    
        ZXOBUP+MinionPro-BoldIt

